# Summer League Thread



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Players to Watch:

Gal Mekel, PG
Ricky Ledo, SG
Bernard James, C
CJ Fair, SF
Eric Griffin, SF


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Bernard James has consistently looked good, and Eric Griffin has shown potential w/ some flashy dunks.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Game 3 Update:










Pretty much everyone had a good game. Ledo, Mekel, James, and Griffin did well in the time they had. Pretty much everyone on the squad got a little playing time.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Mavericks just traded for Greg Smith and he's supposed to play in the Summer League postseason.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Here's a video recap of Game 3, it's worth a watch b/c there's a couple nice dunks in the highlight reel. SL team is pretty athletic - Ledo, Griffin, and Fair specifically.

http://www.mavs.com/2014-summer-league-game-3-mavs-vs-raptors/


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Some Eric Griffin Summer League Highlights


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Game 4:

Mavericks lose the opening round of the Summer League tourney on a last-second buzzer beater to the Hornets, who were previously 0-3.










Game 5:

Mavericks bounce back in their consolation last game to finish Summer League 3-2. Eric Griffin started after signing his deal, and put in 20 pts.


----------

